# Night Owl



## Sword of the Morning (Aug 13, 2005)

Seems that I'm the only one in this forum. Anyone out there? Any Night Owls? Come on people Carpe Nocturne!!!!!


----------



## jnr_turtle (Aug 13, 2005)

It's winter here in Australia so I'm hibernating 

Not sure about anyone else, but I've got big school exams coming up so I'm supposed to be studying and not spending an extended amount of time talking about GRRM. *sigh*


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm a night owl, just the different time zones make it awkward!

I  usually have to stay on line between 11pm - 5pm to catch most of the Forum users!  It would be much nice if I could stay on line all of the time !!!


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 13, 2005)

I think you meant 11 pm - 5 am didnt' you Rosemary??

I'm less of a night owl but Hi anyway...


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 13, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> It would be much nice if I could stay on line all of the time !!!


Maybe in the future people will have auxiliary computer devices hooked up to our brains—forum posting during REM sleep.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 13, 2005)

My days (nights!?!) of Insomnia seem to be finally over so no more the Night Owl for me. Still, I'm usually up pretty early and often see a few familiar names from across the pond when I log in


----------



## Alia (Aug 13, 2005)

Only during the day do I log on... I'm up early so is the comp... but I go to bed early too (so does the comp ).  Every once in awhile I will be up late but that's rare.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 13, 2005)

It depends where you are in the world... it is currently 10.47pm here.

I was a night owl im getting on a bit now though... 21....


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> Maybe in the future people will have auxiliary computer devices hooked up to our brains—forum posting during REM sleep.


Hey what a brilliant idea!  Wouldn't work for insomniacs though. 

Yes Gollum, you're right as usual I did mean 5am


----------



## Animaiden (Aug 14, 2005)

12:11 am here noe.  Usually only stay up this late on Saturday's or when I don't have work the next day (new Inuyasha episode on right now, so that's why I'm up)


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 14, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> Maybe in the future people will have auxiliary computer devices hooked up to our brains—forum posting during REM sleep.


What a cool idea....


----------



## Sword of the Morning (Aug 14, 2005)

I figured everyone had there one schedule which is understandable. Personally I can't sleep more then 5 or 6 hours. I'm rather restless at times. Reading soothes the savage beast as it were.

Whether your up all night or part of the night, your an night owl in my book. Last thing to say, Good Night Everyone


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 14, 2005)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> What a cool idea....


If you come across one, could you ship it to the States.


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 14, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> Wouldn't work for insomniacs though.


Maybe it would work better with heavily medicated sleep.


----------



## Jaxom_Ruatha (Aug 15, 2005)

I don't usually stay up after 10. It's 6:23 PM right now and I usually am on around 4, just Sundays schedule is always wacky for me. I just came on to see if anyone ad guessed my quote yet, or if they needed more clues. Hey Animaiden, I have satelite and live in Oregon so Cartoon Network is three hours ahead for me, so Futurama/Family guy are on at eight and then Inuyasha etc. start at nine  . I used to love Inuyasha (the series, not the half-human/half-dog demon), I saw the episdoes all the way up to like 110 and it still wasn't even nearly finished, they were all in japanese though, but dubbed in English, I learned a few japanese words that way though, like baka=stupid and assuori=sit really cool stuff I learned more but they were pretty bad and I forgot them . I also saw the movie with the moth demon. Too bad we no longer have Cartoon Network, only the Discovery Channel, and is it just me or is Orange County Choppers on all the time?


----------



## Animaiden (Aug 15, 2005)

I have to stay up late tonight.  Defraging my hard drive.

Jaxom:  I think there are about 160 some episodes to Inuyasha.  This Sat is episode 114, and Naraku still isn't dead, and probably won't be for a while.  BTW have you seen the second movie?  It's pretty good.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 15, 2005)

i'm usually up late, uk time. i suffer very badly with insomnia. just lately i've had company on my sleepless surjons so don't get to play much.


----------

